# Wingshooters Rotating Head Slingshot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I just received the package opened it and started shooting. I'm excited. After about 30 get acquainted shots with a match light I decided it was time to make the review video. I had a good feeling about the concept when roger presented it so I told him I wanted to try it. I will continue to test and shoot it but I must say my first impression is really good.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful shooter! Another deadly weapon in your hands....great shooting.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love this concept, I think it has a ton of potential!


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

IMO, Wingshooter's rotating-head slingshot is a winner. It's very pleasant and comfortable to shoot, and the accuracy is consistent. Like a refined competition firearm, the RH could bump you up a notch in the game [it did for me]. When the bands are spent I'm going to try it with tubes, too.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting! You are AWESOME!!!  Great review.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Had to try a card cut.


----------

